
TDD is boring - misterman0
https://medium.com/@Lager/tdd-means-nothing-to-me-97b464dd408
======
vkaku
Spend 60% time on architecture /documentation. 25% time implementing and 15%
time testing. Most people will insist on death by testing but do not let it
take the soul out of solid groundwork.

------
mscasts
> There is nothing wrong with TDD.

But there is. For example how the focus on testing takes away the focus on the
architecture. Tests shouldn't be the priority.

